# Salicylate, benzyl and octyl?



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2013)

Is benzyl salicylate and octyl salicylate the same thing? Iv seen the benzyl version is used to reduce pip as its liquid asprin but the site I'm looking at only sells the octyl version???


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 17, 2013)

You USA? Why not benzoate brutha? Some people use lidocane too. What pip on what compound and mg/ml are you thinking? Thanks Ib


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 17, 2013)

are you making a transdermal?  i thought most octyl and benzyl salicyate was used in sunscreens.  i read some where that it helps with the penetration of test through the skin, but i read more articles stating it was a waste of time.  not sure how this helps with your pip unless you are talking about benzoate.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 17, 2013)

Good catch riz. My nurse chick just asked me after I asked her chemical wizardry if he was making sun screen? . Lol. Octyl sal has a nice flowery scent I don't think u want in a muscle.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2013)

I just seen a recipe on the net for tne and it mensioned adding salicylate to reduce pip, think it said add 5% total volume. So was just wondering.

I can't find the recipe now I was looking at tho.  

I think it was tne suspension water based because it defo had ps80 in it also


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 17, 2013)

Tne I use has no pip.can't be made over 100mg.and uses guialacol .oil.Bb
Suspen usually e/o poly h20 low mg./ml if i remember correct


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 19, 2013)

i couldn't find any recipes with octyl, but did find tne recipes with benzyl salicyate  to help with the pip.  i'm guessing since salicyate is the main ingredient in aspirin that it helps with the pip.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 19, 2013)

Rizzo can u post it ? I've never in 25ys heard such a thing .thanks ib..  can u not get ba or bb?


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 19, 2013)

all recipes i have seen use ba and bb for standard recipes, but when people start making the strong mg/ml   recipes that will usually crash, they use the eo and gua to prevent the crashing, for the pain some people are adding the bs.  over at muscle discussion a very knowledgeable member named northern put a couple of these recipes to help members with their pip.

member northern from md posted this:"The solvents used can cause pain in 2 ways. Benzyl alcohol (BA) is used at 1%-2% as a preservative and antiseptic. If the alcohol content is too high the gear will burn. Pain in the first 24 hours is usually caused by heavy solvents, pain in the next few hours is usually cause by crystalization. Another way is a bad recipe. if someone used 2% BA, and the rest of the solution oil, the mg/mL would have to be low due to oil's weak ability to hold crystals. On the other hand, a recipe like 2% BA, 5% Guaiacol (super solvent), 10% Benzyl Salicylate (liquid asprin) with the filler split 50:50 between Ethyl Oleate (oil/solvent hybrid) and normal oil should be far less painful."

here is another post from northern with a recipe for 500mg test with bs for pain: 400mg/ml will hold just fine with straight GSO, BA and BB - If its Test E. If you want 500 I would try the following:

BA 2%
BB 20%
Benzyl Salicylate 10% - Make sure it is of good quality/purity
GSO or 50/50 EO/GSO - though not necessary unless you like thinner gear.

That would be a good place to start. THe problem you run into is there is only so much you can get into 1ml. So with 500mg of test per ml you have 1/2ml of straight hormone and 0.02ml of BA, 0.2 ml of BB, 0.1ml of BS and the remaining 0.18ml is oil. Compared to say test e @ 300mg which is closer to 0.48ml oil using 2/20 recipe.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 19, 2013)

OK I hear ya now Rizz.thanks for sharing that brother
.if u do use the recipe let us know how that goes pin wise 
Is the liquid Ben/ sal hard to find or as common as ba or bb for those interested.? Thanks.ib


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the recipe post I think its the 2nd 1 I was looking at but cudnt re-find it.

So octyl isn't doesn't have the same effect as the benzyl version? Or can you use either?


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 22, 2013)

they are both at medlab super cheap.  i have never tried either one, but i might try brewing a batch of primo ace sometime and see if it works.


----------

